# Maßnahmen für Softwarequalität



## Kiel88 (22. Aug 2016)

Guten Abend,
mich würde als Privatperson einmal interessieren, wie große Unternehmen sicherstellen, dass Software möglichst fehlerfrei läuft. Hintergrund ist eine Diskussion mit einem Bekannten, wieso Softwarequalität so unterschiedlich sein kann. Oft ist bei Spielen so, dass der Zeitrahmen zum Release sehr kurz ist und somit gefühlt eine Beta auf den Markt geschmießen wird.
Wenn man nun davon ausgeht, dass ein Unternehmen gewillt ist Geld zu investieren in seine Leute, wie würde man sowas investieren?
Ich habe für mich bisher mehrere Bereiche ausgemacht, die laut Internetquellen für erfolgreiche Software sozusagen verantwortlich ist:
- der Einsatz von Frameworks wie Scrum für eine ordentliche Organisation. Laut einigen Quellen werden hierdurch typische Standardfehler verhindert und Prozesse sind definiert
- kompetente Fachkräfte, sprich jeder hat auch Ahnung von seinem Fach
- Pairprogramming, was scheinbar Microsoft viel macht.

Wikipedia selbst beschreibt da auch einiges (https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Programmfehler), was man in den einzelnen Phasen machen sollte, was aber schon sehr deatililert ist und für mich als Privatperson zuviel. Auf was achten Unternehmen im Allgemeinen eurer Erfahrung nach noch an groben Schlagworten, um die Softwarequalität sicherzustellen.


----------



## Tobse (22. Aug 2016)

- gute Konzeption (ist möglichst Umfassend und frei von Widersprüchen)
- man sollte IMHO sicher stellen, dass möglichst jeder, der am Projekt mitarbeitet, die fachliche Anforderung versteht.
- Qualitätssicherung: automatisierte Tests, häufige manuelle Tests
- gutes Projektmanagement/Kundenkommunikation: unter Zeitdruck passieren um ein vielfaches mehr Fehler als unter einer entspannten Arbeitsatmosphäre


----------



## stg (23. Aug 2016)

Neben einigen fachlichen Anforderungen, die Tobse auch schon zum Teil genannt hat, sollte man auch nicht-fachliche Anforderungen berücksichtigen. Ich kann dir ans Herz legen zu dieser Fragestellung mal "The Clean Coder" (ja, _nicht_ "Clean Code") zu lesen. Hier geht es zum Großteil um die eigene Professionalität und wie man professionell agieren sollte. Das geht sicherlich auch Hand-in-Hand mit einem qualitativ hochwertigen Ergebnis. Das Ganze ist natürlich in weiten Teilen auf einer Meta-Ebene, behandelt weniger den Einsatz von speziellen Programmiertechniken usw, sondern vielmehr allgemeine Verhaltensregeln (für den Programmierer/Entwickler).


----------

